# Shenhua.



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

I have just purchased a cheap automatic of e-bay.

I have timed it over 8 hours and it has lost 2 seconds, not bad for Â£9.96.

The one thing I have noticed though is the rotor seems very stiff, when you turn the watch round it seems to stick.

If I take the back of and slightly loosen the screw on the rotor, could this cure the problem.

On looking at the rotor it seems rather flimsy, but I just wanted to see what these cheap automatics were all about.


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

After 24 hours, 9 hours on my wrist and 15 hours off, it has only lost 8 seconds.

The stiff rotor that I asked about does not seem to affect the charging of the watch, so I will leave it alone.

The only thing I would change is the bracelet which is rather sharp in some places, but for the money who could complain.


----------



## Tempus Nil (Jan 7, 2012)

Sounds like you have a Seiko kinetic watch. If so, the rotor is safe to remove (It has to be taken off to replaced the capacitor when necessary). Check that the rotor is straight and perpendicular to it's mounting. With the rotor mounted, does it wobble, you may be able to fit a small washer, such as a dial washer, to take up slack. Do not run the watch with the centre screw loose, this will cause the rotor square shaft and rotor hole to wear making it much worse.

Then again, if it ain't broke,don't fix it.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Careful, careful NOW! a Shenuah - - it's more likely a cheapo Chinasian movement at Â£9.99, than a Seiko Kinetic :yes: even a second user kinetic!

:weed:


----------

